# Engine Speed Not Staying Set



## Eddie 70 (Mar 23, 2009)

This has just came on in the last few weeks of the season. My throttle settings will not stay put for long at all. I usually run at about half throttle for my mowing. I keep having to adjust the setting about every half lap around my 3/4 acre lot. You can imagine it gets old pretty quick. I have not looked at the throttle controls but I assume there should be a quick adjustment under the dash that should keep the setting put. 

Anyone know the procedure for setting the tension to keep the throttle set?

Thanks for any help. 
Eddie


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

what is the model # of the tractor? different simplicitys have different throttles, plus the engines have different throttle systems so it is hard to know what tractor you have. I will do my best to get back to you once you replied. I am busy lately with college and work. thanks
Ben


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

By the way, you should mow at 100% throttle, mowing at 50% puts more of a load on the engine, and your grass will suffer if your blades arent spinning quickly enough. I had that problem earlier in my learning years, cutting at half throttle left blades of grass still standing up. Plus if you have cut slow you are more likely to clog up the deck when the grass is wet. Thought I point that out, happy mowing!


----------



## Eddie 70 (Mar 23, 2009)

I guess I could have added a little more info to the original post. I was just concerned about the throttle returning. LOL!!

Okay, it is a Broadmoor with an 18 HP Vanguard motor. Engine Model number is 356777. 

If I need more information let me know. I can't seem to find the model number on the mower.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

The tractor number is what I need as well. it usually is a 169#### number.


----------



## Eddie 70 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDROGUARDIAN16 _
> *The tractor number is what I need as well. it usually is a 169#### number. *


How does 1694468 sound?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yep


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

well if the throttle handle is slipping down while mowing, this is the part number of the cable assembly, there must be a tension piece on the control that is broke, i will look at one at work today and see whats up. Part num: 1734506SM.


----------



## Eddie 70 (Mar 23, 2009)

Is it possible to take it apart and make it work again? This weekend I plan on cutting the onions that are growing in the yard doing some yard prep.


----------



## wolfc70 (Apr 27, 2009)

There should be a screw on the throttle pivot. Sometimes all you have to do is tighten the screw.

And as said before, anytime you are putting a load on the engine, you should be at full throttle. This is very important, as your engine is air cooled and you need max air flow when under load.


----------



## Eddie 70 (Mar 23, 2009)

wolfc70 said:


> There should be a screw on the throttle pivot. Sometimes all you have to do is tighten the screw.
> 
> And as said before, anytime you are putting a load on the engine, you should be at full throttle. This is very important, as your engine is air cooled and you need max air flow when under load.


Wolf, I will give it a look this evening. I need to mow before it rains anyway and this would be the perfect opportunity to get a look at it. I will post back what I find. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## corners (May 23, 2010)

My Simplicity Baron 2690111 B&S twin slows down too.

I looked at the throttle control lever for a tension adjustment (I can't see one) but last week the cable suddenly snapped off inside the lever assembly, so I need a new one anyway.

But the engine speed still slows down, even with the cable disconnected at the lever - I checked, and the circular plate on the engine that accepts the cable slowly rotates with the vibration. I manually rotated it to the full speed position, where there's a detent click, and it stays there now.

That throttle lever assembly has been updated a few times, it seems to currently be part no. 1734506SM for a B&S engine. It's a different part for a Honda.

Hope that helps.


----------

